# Spring roll wrapper - Where to buy



## UnaS (12 Feb 2010)

I want to make chicken spring rolls at the wkend. Where can you buy the spring roll wrapper in ireland?


----------



## RonanC (12 Feb 2010)

You can buy them in any chinese or asian food shop


----------



## Dachshund (12 Feb 2010)

As an alternative filo pastry sheets work well.


----------



## vandriver (12 Feb 2010)

Asia market drury street in Dublin


----------

